# pattern for pegs and jokers game board



## goofy

I've been trying to locate a jig or pattern to make the game board for the pegs and jokers game. Any assistance would be appreciated. I've found beautiful photos of boards that others have made but no patterns for doing it.


----------



## Patches

I make Pegs and Jokers with a patchwork box and use self made jigs. I make 2 sizes and use two different jigs to drill them. Check out my web site for pic's. I also sell templates of either size or both sizes (actual 8 7/8" x 2" or 11 3/8" x 2") so you can make your own or go into business. I also sell the plans for my drilling jigs, not cheap. 
Also available with/for golf tees or cribbage pegs.


----------



## goofy

Dale,
Thanks for posting. Your work is beautiful. With your photos and others I've seen I think I've got enough ideas to tackle the project.


----------



## ajosephg

Jim

Check this out - same game played with marbles.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/27324


----------



## joedw00

I just made a set played with marbles. Had never heard of it until asked to make a set. I made 6 boards, and now she wants 2 more boards.


----------



## Jim Jakosh

I'll be making one this summer.The plan I made uses welding studs with a colored bead pressed on them for a head. There will be 6 boards linked together for up to 6 people. 8 players takes too ling and gets confusing .
There are 19 holes along the outer edge on 1/2" centers and then there are five holse for the home and filve holes for the castle where they are safe. PM me and I'll send you the layout…........Jim


----------



## GallowayArtisans

Hey Jim. New member of the forum here. Found this post while looking for Pegs and Jokers game plans. Does the offer still stand? I can't send you a PM yet, I have to make 4 more posts before they will allow me to do so. Can you send one to me please?

Richard



> I ll be making one this summer.The plan I made uses welding studs with a colored bead pressed on them for a head. There will be 6 boards linked together for up to 6 people. 8 players takes too ling and gets confusing .
> There are 19 holes along the outer edge on 1/2" centers and then there are five holse for the home and filve holes for the castle where they are safe. PM me and I ll send you the layout…........Jim
> 
> - Jim Jakosh


----------



## Ripper70

> Hey Jim. New member of the forum here. Found this post while looking for Pegs and Jokers game plans. Does the offer still stand? I can t send you a PM yet, I have to make 4 more posts before they will allow me to do so. Can you send one to me please?
> 
> Richard
> 
> I ll be making one this summer.The plan I made uses welding studs with a colored bead pressed on them for a head. There will be 6 boards linked together for up to 6 people. 8 players takes too ling and gets confusing .
> There are 19 holes along the outer edge on 1/2" centers and then there are five holse for the home and filve holes for the castle where they are safe. PM me and I ll send you the layout…........Jim
> 
> - Jim Jakosh
> 
> - GallowayArtisans


Never heard of this game before but a simple Google search: turns up plenty of places to start.


----------



## GallowayArtisans

Thanks Jim, looking at all the options now.

Richard


----------



## CarolB

Hello Jim,
I have been searching the web for plans on how to make a Peg & Joker game board and have not been very successful. Then I stumbled upon this forum. Would you be willing to send me the layout that you used? My brother-in-law does woodworking and I was hoping he could help me make one of these. Looking forward to hearing back from you….............. Carol



> I ll be making one this summer.The plan I made uses welding studs with a colored bead pressed on them for a head. There will be 6 boards linked together for up to 6 people. 8 players takes too ling and gets confusing .
> There are 19 holes along the outer edge on 1/2" centers and then there are five holse for the home and filve holes for the castle where they are safe. PM me and I ll send you the layout…........Jim
> 
> - Jim Jakosh


----------



## ajosephg

Carol - I've made a number of games using marbles instead of "pegs" and would be happy to help you and/or your BIL. Here's a link for one of the sets I made years ago. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/27324. The secret is to make jigs and patterns.


----------



## CarolB

Thanks Joe. I'll pass this information on to my BIL.


----------

